# الأقواس في الاستشهادات المنقولة بالنص



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما هي الطريقة الصحيحة لكتابة الأقواس في اللغة العربية عند كتابة الاستشهادات المنقولة بالنص؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## barkoosh

هل تقصد بسؤالك شكل الأقواس (أو علامات الاقتباس أو التنصيص) أم طريقة استعمالها؟
إن كنت تقصد الشكل فعلامات التنصيص الشائعة في اللغة العربية هي "..." أو «...» (قد يختلف شكلهما بحسب الخط المستعمل). غير أن البعض يستعمل القوس مرّة (...) أو مرّتين ((...))، علماً بأن ذلك يخالف الاستخدام الحديث لعلامات الترقيم.
عموماً يُستعمل القوسان المزهران عند الاقتباس من القرآن ﴿...﴾ لكنّ عدم سهولة توفرهما في بعض الخطوط جعلت البعض يستبدلونهما بـ {...}.


----------

